# 4th of July scallops



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Me and momma headed down this morning to st.joe and met my brother in law. We hit it just right on a falling tide. Never got over waist deep most of the time in knee deep. Took us a little more than 1 1/2 hours to fill up and head back towards cantonment.....


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats awesome! Ive never participated in the scallop harvest but would like to experience some time. Have several friends that tow their boats down and spend a few days gatherng um.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Where'd ya go


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Port saint joe
Out on the cape


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh ok


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds like a good year for scallops at St. Joe, enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I feel like it is gonna be a good year. While we was getting our stuff ready, 2 older ladies walked up that was parked besides us. They had 4 gallons. Told us they had been there 4 mornings in a row and limited out. It took us about an 1 1/2 hours from the time I locked the car door until I unlocked it to load up. 6 gallons fairly quick and fair sizes. Only a handful you'd call small. We left several dozen on the half shell to grill tomorrow...


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang Hyco, you make me hungry....


----------

